# Tissot Seastar 1000



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I am wearing this as an alternative to me speedy at the moment, and what a change it is! It is *HUGE* in comparison









The sheer size of this monster, the quality you get for the money, and level of finish you get for the money, has to be seen to be believed.










Quite different from all of the "Rolex" and "Seamaster" alikes on the market, which to my mind, makes it kinda stand out.










*Tissot Seastar 1000*

44mm dia, 180 grams

300 meters water resistant

display back

ETA 2824-2 automatic movement

Domed sapphire crystal (anti reflective coated on inside).

diver's suit extension in bracelet.










One of my new favourites.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks really good George









I have admired the Seastar 1000 for a while now; given the price I have often wondered what the catch is; glad to note their isn't one George









I really like them, although my choice would be blue or black.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I had one until recently and like you say, it is huge!

I thought it was too big for me and decided to sell it









It's the only watch I've sold that I wish I hadn't


----------



## praetorian (Sep 13, 2005)

Like the look of those. How much are they new and where is the best place to buy??


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Quick shot of the rear crystal and detail:










Price I think is about Â£300 (retail), perhaps a little more. You get a lot of watch for the money in my view. The movement seems to be very well set up and keeps superb time, gaining about 1 second per day, whatever I do with it.










A bit "blingy" perhaps, a huge presence on wrist - certainly! Worth the money? Is any Watch of a few hundred quid actually worth the money? Who knows. It's all subjective anyway. I like it - You want one - you get one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice George, I might be tempted if it wasn`t for the hour hand


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

ESL said:


> Price I think is about Â£300 (retail),
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that all?







Glancing at your pics and the spec I would have thought far more. It looks great George.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

You get a lot of watch for the dosh Mark, that's for sure.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a black dialed one of these last year... nice watch but it has a strange offset rear window and seemed to be larger than it needed to be... its the only watch i flipped on receipt....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

MrC has had one of these and I must admit that it seemed fantastic for the money. For some reason it didn't quite click with me - I did like it though but not enough to get one myself - MrC has since sold his.

It's also available with a quartz movement which may be fractionally thinner and is even cheaper.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

The Seastar 660 (which is the quartz version) is a totally different watch Paul. It is styled the same, but it's got to be a whole 20% smaller in every dimension- weight, overall size, bracelet size and general impression of solidity. It's also nearly half the price (retail) of the 1000.

It is a "quirky" design perhaps, and for sure it won't be to everyones taste. I'm told it's the equal in size and heft to a Dreadnought and has the same physical presence on the wrist. I know from wearing mine -you simply can't forget you are wearing it!

That said - it's still comfortable and a perfect timekeeper. You could easily write "Professional Chronometer" on the dial and it could not be faulted IMO.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

I've been admiring the Seastar 1000 too. The case and bezel design are excellent. Even at full retail price it seems cheap compared with other similar brand name watches.

It's the hands I can't get on with. If only it had more conventional sword hands I'd buy one in a snap.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've got a black dial which I bought from a flipper (I believe it was ~$350). He hadn't worn it more than a few minutes - the hang tag was still in place! They are an amazing value.

However I do agree with all the comments on the hands - they are just short of a travesty. But with the 2824, there are plenty of options from Bill Yao. I was thinking of his black-bordered PloProf hands.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

They do seem to get flipped quite a bit actually and are pretty much always in as new condition so im guessing they dont get worn much - the one i bought was mint with mint box, papers, hang tag, rubber strap and bracelet, all books etc for about GBP150 - beware the US version i think mostly came only on rubber with the bracelet a cost option. Also there are two versions of the hands - the later ones have lume filled in 'arms' wheras the original versions has just see thru bars IIRC.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> You get a lot of watch for the dosh Mark, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It certainly is of DN weight and proportions with awesome build.

I sold it as it was simply too big on a 6.5" wrist. The domed sapphire is very impressive.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I have the black dial which for some strange reason is not available on the bracelet.







When I wear it is almost always the weekend, just doesn't fit the workplace.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I must admit, I would like a black dialled one, and on a bracelet. So if indeed they are flipped that regularly, if anyone wants to flip me a black one for mine, you could always PM and let me know.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been after one for a while, but they are such a hassle to find ....









I don't really want to bring one in from the USA


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Do you mean 1000's in general John, or just black one's?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ESL said:


> Do you mean 1000's in general John, or just black one's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In general George ... unless I have been looking in the wrong places









Most of the UK sellers I have found seem to have a very limited range and charge top prices ....


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> I have been after one for a while, but they are such a hassle to find ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres a Blue Dailed With Silver Bezel on the bay at the moment, UK seller

worth a look.

Cheers Mal


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mal52 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I have been after one for a while, but they are such a hassle to find ....
> ...


Thanks Mal; I am not keen on the silver bezel though


----------

